# kompostoitava / kompostoituva



## Jagorr

..eli se, jota saa kompostoida. Netistä löydän molemmat muodot, mutta en ymmärrä miten "kompostoit*u*va"-sana muodostettiin (sitä löytää melkein kaksi kertaa enemmän kuin "kompostoit*a*va"-sanaa). Sanotaanhan _tehtävä, kirjoitettava, lähettävä _eikä _tehtyvä, kirjoitettuva ..._


----------



## Määränpää

kompostoitua = maatua
kompostoituva = maatuva

VISK - § 333 Muuttumisjohdosten rakenteesta ja merkityksestä

VISK - § 342 Alatyyppi: OitU-verbit


----------



## Jagorr

Niin tyhmä kysymys oli.. 
Ja kiitos linkeistä!


----------



## Mats Norberg

Määränpää said:


> kompostoitua = maatua
> kompostoituva = maatuva
> 
> VISK - § 333 Muuttumisjohdosten rakenteesta ja merkityksestä
> 
> VISK - § 342 Alatyyppi: OitU-verbit



Mutta mitä kompostoitava sitten tarkoittaa?
Minusta sen on tarkoittava sitä, mitä voidaan kompostoida, koska se on passiivimuoto, kun kompostoituva taas tarkoittaa se, mikä voi kompostoitua. eli maatua. Mutta käyttännössä ero ei voi olla suuri, vai onko?


----------



## Spongiformi

Mats Norberg said:


> Mutta mitä kompostoitava sitten tarkoittaa?
> Minusta sen on tarkoittava sitä, mitä voidaan kompostoida, koska se on passiivimuoto, kun kompostoituva taas tarkoittaa se, mikä voi kompostoitua. eli maatua. Mutta käyttännössä ero ei voi olla suuri, vai onko?



Olet oikeassa. Se tarkoittaa jätettä/materiaalia, joka on määritelty käsiteltäväksi kompostoimalla. Voidaan olettaa, että se kaikki on myös kompostoituvaa, koska muutoin kompostin toiminta voisi häiriintyä, eikä lopputulos välttämättä kelpaisi maanparannukseen. Tosin jos kompostiin heittää esimerkiksi multaa tai hiekkaa vähäisen määrän, ei se vaikuta mitenkään lopputulokseen, vaikkei kompostoidukaan.

Voitaisiin sanoa myös poltettava jäte, mutta yleensä puhutaan polttokelpoisesta jätteestä. Samalla tavalla voitaisiin sanoa kompostikelpoinen jäte, mutta en muista nähneeni sellaista yhdyssanaa käytössä. Hyvin yleisesti puhutaan biojätteestä, osittain siksi, että kaupungit usein mädättävät biojätteen saadakseen biokaasua, eli sitä ei kompostoida.


----------

